# my first mice!



## Dayna (Feb 27, 2009)

I got my first mice, two girls, off Marnie today, thank you so much they are beautiful! I'll post some photos soon. They are squeaking a lot and exploring, although they are a bit scared of their new surroundings I think they will approve of their spacious new home when they settle in! They don't have names yet but I'm working on them. Do keep me posted on the up-coming litters Marnie! I have lots of space for a third mouse x
:thanks


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad you like them Dayna they where lovely girls you had 

Will keep you updated on the expecting litters, but deffinatly the siamese litter 

I want pictures of the girls in their new home 

Marnie x


----------



## Dayna (Feb 27, 2009)

I will take some pictures tomorrow when they are a bit more inclined to poke their noses out! Ive already named the lighter one (is the colour Argente?) her name is Rosie! Im looking for a name for the chocolate one now, she is a little skittish at the moment and I'm sure it's because she had a long day and needs to settle down overnight. They are both very good eaters!

seriously I could watch them all day! (and I probably will)


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Rosie is a broken fawn satin = )

I think you should call the chocolate self female Lilli = )

Named after pretty flowers as they are both pretty mice


----------



## Dayna (Feb 27, 2009)

I finally got some pictures, although the mice are so active it is difficult to avoid complete blur!





































Lilli is a very lovely idea for a name Marnie, however unfortunately I went to school with a girl of that name and she was not particularly nice to me :| I thought Mimi was a nice alternative, so Mimi it is! She is gradually coming out of her shell and has attempted to jump out of the large box I use for playtimes. She only got about 2 inches high lol what a cutie!


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad to see they have settled in and glad to here that your happy, oh a bit off topic the siamese dpe is about to pop do you still want me to reserve a female for you out of this litter 

Such lovely pictures thankyou


----------



## Dayna (Feb 27, 2009)

sorry for the late reply mate, only just got online after a very busy week!! Ive emailed you about the babies, speak soon! x


----------

